# Stem cell treatment for osteoarthritis



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

This was on a local newscast last night and I figured I'd share it with you all. It's about stem cell treatments that appear to offer hope for the old fellows suffering from osteoarthritis.

New treatment claims to cure arthritis in pets | News - Home


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I posted this a few weeks ago. They've been using it on horses for quite awhile now.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/basic-care/170102-emerging-osteoarthritis-therapies.html


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

*Stem Cell Therapy*

Hunther had this done for a tear in the left semitendinosus muscle. (t runs from the inside of the thigh at the knee to the hip.) He had fat cells taken from his abdomen, stem cells were grown in it, then the mixture was injected into the injury site. This caused the muscle to grow back together. 

The doctor, Dr. Gray Brown, said that traditional cut and stitch surgery would have spelled the end of his Schutzhund career. After Hunther healed up and went through rehab, he's been back on the field for three extra years.

I highly recommend this treatment, and Dr. Brown for those readers who are in the San Francisco Bay Area.


----------

